

TinyMCE vs CKEditor: battle of titans (of WYSIWYG editing) - mancandy
http://www.turnkeylinux.org/blog/tinymce-vs-ckeditor

======
pbreit
I've tried to use both of these with mixed results. TinyMCE feels old and they
both have become somewhat bloated. The new CK design is a disaster.

I would love to see a new option in this category. One with a great deal of
restraint.

